# New "everyday" Wheels And Tires



## jnewkirk77 (Feb 16, 2016)

Having had "Greenie," my '70 Racer, for several months now, it occurred to me that I had better invest in some different wheels and tires for everyday use if I didn't want to damage the precious original wheels (it could happen -- I'm the first to admit I'm a huge klutz).

And, after finding a nice "rider" set of wheels at a relatively decent price from Niagara Cycle (the Weinmann ZAC20 coaster brake set) in the more easily-shod 590 size, I decided I'd better jump on that deal while they're available.

Here's the end result:





I picked a set of flat-resistant Continental City Ride II tires with the reflective sidewalls for added safety.  At 73 psi max, they ride as well as the Kendas I have on the stock Schwinn hoops, and with less rolling resistance.  We've had wet roads today as we're getting rid of some snow, and I found they handle wet pavement much better ... not that I ride Greenie all that much in less-than-perfect weather, but I could if necessary.




These were not my first choice.  I run Michelin Protek tires on my other bikes and would have preferred either those or another set of World Tour gumwalls with the reflective strip (I've had the latter on other bikes), but they seem to be no longer on the market. A shame ... they've been good tires and I've never failed to get several years from them.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 16, 2016)

Great idea if you're going to ride the bike much, and the fact that you don't have caliper brakes to deal with makes the switch to the 590 mm size easier.


----------

